# erreur -42408



## lale (25 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
on vient de m'offrir un ipod nano, je suis sur macbook OSX 10.6.8, j'ai d'abord fait une mise à jour d'Itunes mais elle était incompatible avec mon mac, je l'ai donc mise à la corbeille et j'ai téléchargé la version requise d'après la notice de l'ipod nano soit : itunes 10.7. 

Mon problème est le suivant : quand je branche l'ipod, Itunes s'ouvre mais un message d'erreur apparait : "une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-42408 )" et l'ipod n'apparait pas dans itunes, en revanche il apparait dans le finder.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 

j'espère avoir fourni les bonnes explications, je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum concernant ce problème précis.

merci d'avance et Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2014)

bienvenue
QUEL ipod ?et quel iOS?
il y en a depuis 2008 de divers types et avec divers compatibilités 

note je ne sais pas où tu as sorti cette info itunes 10.7 comme version maxi  ( ce serait plutot version minimale pour certains nano)

le dernier itunes pour SL est 11.4
là
iTunes 11.4 for OS X 10.6


----------



## lale (25 Décembre 2014)

merci pour ta réponse.

En fait j'allais poster que j'avais fini par trouver la solution.

j'ai téléchargé Pacifist avec ce lien : http://www.charlessoft.com/

j'ai ouvert le fichier  10.7 dmg d'iTunes dans la fenêtre de téléchargement et laissé la fenêtre d'installation ouverte, puis j'ai lancé Pacifist et glissé le fichier 10.7 dmg iTunes et cliqué "installer" dans le menu de pacifist.
J'ai cliqué sur remplacer sur toutes le fenêtres pop up qui s'ouvraient (et il y en a beaucoup).
J'ai ensuite ouvert iTunes et mon ipod est apparu normalement à sa place dans l'application sans message d'erreur.

je poste donc ici pour aider ceux qui auront le même problème que moi.

Il s'agit donc d'un Ipod nano 16 GB et d'un macbook qui tourne avec OSX 10.6.8

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------

par contre, je ne sais pas comment afficher que c'est résolu...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2014)

des ipod nano 16Go y en a plusieurs depuis 2008

et 10.7 n'est pas le dernier itunes pour 10.6


----------

